# Commuter Cross Check, fixed of course.



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Finished my Cross Check, details here. I know, more white than any Cross Check should ever see.

Highlights are the Shimano Sante cranks, VeloOrange aluminum fenders w/ Buddy Flaps, Surly hubs laced to white Velocity Aeroheads with white spokes.







Doesn't match my dynohub wheel though...


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

wow! that is sexy!
great work. gotta love that Santé.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow...great job...I reallt like the Sante cranks and the polished chainring guard.. Is the guard a TA?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow... that's snazzy!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

No, just a Salsa Crossing Guard. It matches the steel Surly ring and fenders pretty well.

The fenders were a pain to install and I'm still playing with the clearance in the rear but after some quality polishing time they turned out well.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

That is the nicest Surley I have ever seen. The white really does that bike justice. As Dave says you have to love the Sante crank. That was a crank way head of its time, now that white is the new black. Great job.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

VERY sweet! Still trying to score those cranks as well on eBay!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great Bike - nice work all the way around


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

nice, but BLACK hubs??? 

looks great


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Lovely


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Terrific job - would have gone silver hubs but that's just me.

Nicest Surly Crosser ever!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

bigman said:


> would have gone silver hubs but that's just me.


That was the original idea. I ordered them with silver but upon opening the box the hubs were black, sending them back would have been a huge pain. After a panicked, late night PM to certified Life Coach and bike style maven Hollywood I decided to keep them. Besides in a week it'll be covered in organic matter from the leaf stew that accumulates in the bike lanes around here.

Long story short, don't always count on internet retailers to look at the "special instruction" field.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Sweet.
The white Crank is really diff! Rare to see that!

Goin with anodized color crank on me next road bike as well.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

It's not anodized, painted pearl white. It was a stock piece in the Shimano Sante group that slotted between Ultegra and Dura Ace in the late 80s. Most of the white stuff in the photo is overexposed so you can't see how scratched they really are. I polished/waxed but there's only so much you can do.

There are rumors that there is a new process that can anodize in white but I've yet to see any evidence.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah, didnt think it was Anodized.

I see you gots a White SETTE seatpost?
I got one in 31.9 size

Good deal me thinks! 
SETTE also has powdercoated white Handlebars in var sizes and at good prices! :thumbsup:


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

That is NICE looking Surly! Don't get it dirty ....

Larry


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Where did you find the white spokes?


----------



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

great build. the coolest cross-check commuter i've seen. nice attention to detail. more than i'd ever be able to conjure up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I love what you did and I need to spiff mine up. I think white tires and white bar tape at least.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Done and done. That's the best looking Crosscheck I've ever seen (and i have 2! )


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice build. 

Are those Honjo fenders? I'm thinking of getting a 36mm set for my skinny tires.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Very nice build.
> 
> Are those Honjo fenders? I'm thinking of getting a 36mm set for my skinny tires.


I have a hammered pair if you want. I don't know if they're 36mm but they only fit skinny tires.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

rcnute said:


> I have a hammered pair if you want. I don't know if they're 36mm but they only fit skinny tires.


Thank you for your offer, but I'm really after the smooth finish.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Nope, the less expensive Velo Orange version. They take a polish really well if you want them to shine.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*I don't like it!*

I hate this bike. That is the most lousy build I have every seen. You wouldn't see me riding it. There is not one good thing I can say about this bike.

These affirmations aren't helping, why do I love all of my own bikes until I see somebody else’s "cooler" ride? :mad2: 

I think I need to spend less time on this forum.


----------

